# Bangkok: Immigration office temporarily moved to Lat Phrao



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Immigration office temporarily moved to Lat Phrao*
The Nation December 2, 2013 4:18 pm

*The Thai Immigration Bureau announced on Sunday that it was temporarily relocating to Lat Phrao until such time as normal services can be resumed at the Chaeng Wattana complex.*

Foreigners requiring visa/immigation related services are requested to go to the immigration office at:
Imperial World Lat Phrao
5 Floor
Ladprao Road
Wang Tong Lang
Bangkok 

For more information, call 1111


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

I posted this on another Thailand related forum but thought it might help here too; 

Last Tuesday I went to the alternate Immigrations Office at Imperial World Ladprao. It was a LOT better than last Monday (when I was there too) as it was barely controlled chaos then.

They had a good system of temporary tables, good clear signage up, had pre-printed queue numbers, vetted people's paperwork before they gave you a queue number, and really for the volume of foreigners there, it ran smooth.

I'd say if you hafta go, go early. Today I got there at 8:30. Walking outta there at about 11 when I was done doin' stuff it was totally packed outside Immigrations in the staging area.

Here're some of the trickz to making it as painless as possible;

If you call The Thai Government Hotline at 1111, they'll say it opens at 8:30, which it does NOT. It opens at 10:30, like the Immigrations announcement says.

There's a big sign on the ground floor which says Immigrations Bureau next to the McDonald's. DON'T go in that way as those doors don't open until the mall itself opens.

If you're there at 9 when Big C opens go in that entrance and instead of entering the store veer right and go into the darkened mall. Climb up the escalators (which aren't working at that time) to the 5th floor, or take the lifts which do work. You can also go into the parking garage in back and walk right up to the door of Immigrations..

While they don't let you into the Immigrations Office until 10:30, they have a "staging area" where you can get your queue number, have your paperwork vetted, get applications, and today that area was staffed starting at about 8:45 when I walked up there. There are copy shops on the ground floor if you need them.

One other thing, they had a sign saying 10:30-18:30 (no lunch) meaning they weren't closing for the one hour lunch, but doing split shifts to cover the volume of people.

Kudos to the Thai Immigrations people for stepping up and making do with a tough situation because it ran as well as could be expected..

Good Luck. hope it helps.

I just called the government hotline at 1111 and from what they said, as of now Chaengwattana is still NOT open yet..


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

I called the Thai Government Hotline 1111 like I do every morning to check when Thai Immigrations at the Chaengwattana Government Complex will re-open.

Today the person I spoke to said, "As of right now (meaning if the protestors don't go back out there) they will re-open Thai Immigrations at Chaengwattana on Monday December 16th.."

That's the last and most current info I got..
We will see what happens, the 16th is a LONG way away given the situation..

Anyway, just wanted you all to know... Sorry for the late afternoon post, I forgot I'd mentioned the Immigration move on this forum


----------

